
Sencha Touch 2 Allows Developers to Code iOS Apps With Windows PCs - werencole
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/03/sencha-touch-2-allows-develope.php#.T1YYKdgaIcs.hackernews
======
superxor
> 'Sencha Touch 2 Allows Developers to Code iOS Apps With Windows PCs'

Stupid title. It's been a JS framework all along, it obviously can be coded on
Windows/Linux.

I got the point though, Sencha Touch aims to look as native as possible. Well,
that is really far fetched. I am working on a Sencha app, and Sencha Touch
sucks. Especially the Sencha Touch docs are BS, single line descriptions, very
pissing off.

But no other framework is as good as it, yet. Stuck with it for now.

~~~
m_st
No the title is correct, you can now create an iOS IPA for the App Store on
Windows.

Did you encounter any other issues apart from the bad documentation? We're
considering Sencha Touch for a new project and - as you said - no other
framework seems to be as good as it.

~~~
AznHisoka
I tried Sencha Touch. Light years better than JQuery Mobile and other
platforms. But I agree - documentation is HORRIBLE. Both the standard ones and
the ones you find in forums - hardly anyone discussing their problems in
StackOverflow also. It was so horrible I decided to cut my losses and just
make a native app.

~~~
aolczak
Same here. The doc provided contains very few _working_ examples. Support on
forums is nearly non-existent. They have good tutorials videos but once you
start adding functionality it hits the fan. I originally wanted to save dev
time but unless you're making a static app, or a RSS feed you better go with
java or objective-c.

~~~
m_st
Oh dear... I'm looking forward to build a prototype soon then. Indeed when
searching through their forums for a spreadsheet style grid component I found
plenty of unanswered topics.

------
cageface
_So, we spent time with device manufacturers understanding their
implementations of WebKit and what we ended up doing is building specific
implementations of our core performance APIs for each specific platform._

This is the problem with Android in a nutshell. Having to tune an HTML
framework for _each platform_ is just nuts.

------
dmix
The important question is: have the fixed their awful documentation and clunky
demo apps?

~~~
werencole
Some of the demo apps are better, some basically the same. Overall
improvement, I would say but kind of subjective.

~~~
aolczak
"The new layout engine in Sencha Touch 2.0 is so fast we had to use a high
speed camera to measure it." source <http://vimeo.com/30296006>. Read "the
improvement is so tiny you couldn't see it, so we slowed it down for you to
see". The responsiveness on Android was horrible (check forums). Seems like
the only real improvement so far.

